# DeMoulin Bros. 1930 Fraternal Supplies Catalog



## SifuPhil (Dec 4, 2012)

If you have a few hours to spare and a sick sense of humor like me, this catalog is your early Christmas present from me.

DeMoulin Brothers and Co. was one of the largest supplies of "Burlesque and Side Degree    Specialties, Paraphernalia and Costumes."  In a word, they sold _very_ strange things to guys in fraternal lodges to use in their initiation hazings.



Unfortunately the Depression ended their lucrative Burlesque and Side Degree Specialty business, but they still exist today as suppliers of band uniforms.

Let's just hope they're not made of goatskin.


*DeMoulin Bros. & Co. Catalog*


----------

